# السلبة على المخرطة .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT][/FONT]
يعتبر تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية Cone Surface Working نوع من أنواع الخراطة الطولية التي يتغير فيها القطر بإنتظام.
توجد العدد والأدوات ذات الأسطح المخروطية الخارجية والداخلية بكثرة في حياتنا العملية اليومية مثل نصاب الثاقب (البنطة) – نصاب البرغل – نصاب أظرف المثقاب – رأس ونصاب الذنبة الدوارة – رؤوس الذنب المختلفة – المخروط الداخلي لعمود دوران المخرطة – المخروط الداخلي للرأس المتحرك – المخروط الداخلي لعمود دوران المثقاب ..... إلخ.


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في طرحك ....


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جدا على الكتاب


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم بارك لك فى عملك هذا 
وتقبله الله منك خالصا لوجهه الكريم
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة*​*مع تحياتي للجميع ،،*
د.أحمد زكي​​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*ألف الشكر لك*​*م.أحمد*  خيري​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع الجميل والشرح الرائع
مع تحياتي
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## aalaa_designer (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
د/احمد زكى
ربنا يزيد حضرتك من علمه


----------



## AMR_IEMCO2005 (17 يناير 2010)

شاكر لسيادتكم و بارك الله لكم فى صحتكم و جزاك الله كل خير ابنكم ان سمحتى لى عمرو


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد ، وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الموضوعات المتميزة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## ضا حسون (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك د- احمد زكي


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

أغنيت القسم دكتور أحمد


----------



## anbg 93 (16 فبراير 2010)

نريد المعرفة عن عمل المسلوب على المخرطة


----------



## على هارون (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anbg 93 (17 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء الرد بلعمليات الحسابية عن السلبة في مكينة المخرطة


----------



## anbg 93 (17 فبراير 2010)

الشكرن الجزيل لل الاستاد احمد زكي حلمي عن كتبه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## arab22 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anbg 93 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم نريد المعرفة عن اين تباع كتب الاستاد احمد زكي حلمي وفي اي دولة نريد الرد السريع


----------



## ابو صلاح الغالى (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vandam_21 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي الافادة


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع هام وبارك الله فيك .
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## 3asheq alaqsa (17 يونيو 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في طرحك


----------



## تحسين الاسدي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*
شكرا *


----------



## تحسين الاسدي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بجهودكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم يوم الجزاء الاكبر


----------

